# أوتوكاد 2009 AutoCAD - حمّل مجاناً الآن



## أبوإلياس (1 يونيو 2008)

أصدرت شركة أوتوديسك العملاقة منذ فترة وجيزة و تحديدا في 24/3/2008 ، الإصدار الذي يحمل رقم 2009 من برنامجها الهندسي الشهير أوتوكاد و الذي يحمل شعار " مع اوتوكاد 2009 من أوتوديسك .. هدف واحد في الضمير .. زيادة الإنتاجية "
فالبرغم من ان الكثير من المهندسين في مختلف المجالات لم يتسنى له ادراك كامل الوظائف الجديدة في أوتوكاد 2008 و الذي جمل واجهة تطبيق جديدة نسبياً مقارنة بسلفه أوتوكاد 2007 ، فاجأتنا شركة أوتوديسك بالاصدار 2009 في بداية عام 2008 و هو ما يعد سابقة جديدة من نوعها بالنسبة لهذه الشركة حيث صدر أوتوكاد 2008 في منتصف عام 2007 و ماهي إلا أشهر قليلة حتى أصبح أوتوكاد 2009 في الأسواق. 





فلقد طورت أوتوديسك واجهة التطبيق تماما و جاءت بوظائف و أزرار جديدة تسهل من زمن انجاز العمل الهندسي و هذا الشعار الذي جاءت به الشركة في إصدارها هذا ( هدف وحيد .. زيادة الانتاجية ). و أليكم بعض الصور التوضيحية لواجهة البرنامج:











و يقوم البرنامج بوظائف الرسم الهندسي ثنائي الأبعاد و ثلاثي الأبعاد باحتراف بالاضافة الى مختلف أنواع الحفظ و الطباعة كما أضيفت ميزات أخرى خاصة للتعامل مع الرسومات الجغرافية GPS و رفع الملفات و مشاركتها لبرنامج جوجل إيرث الشهير. 
كما احيطكم علماً بأن- و كما جرت العادة- شركة أوتويسك طرحت هذا المنتج العام مع كامل حزمه الهندسية التخصصية فهنالك أتوكاد 2009 للهندسة المعمارية و الانشائية و الميكانيكية و الكهربائية و الصحية و سائر التخصصات الهندسية الأخرى.
*متطلبات التشغيل:*​For 32-bit AutoCAD 2009:
Intel® Pentium® 4 processor or AMD Athlon®, 2.2 GHz or greater orIntel or AMD Dual Core processor, 1.6 GHz or greater
Microsoft® Windows Vista™, Windows® XP SP2 operating systems


For Microsoft Windows XP SP2:
1 GB RAM
750 MB free disk space for installation
1024x768 VGA with true color
Microsoft® Internet Explorer® 6.0 (SP1 or higher)


For Microsoft Windows Vista or 3D modeling:
Intel Pentium 4 processor or AMD Athlon, 3.0 GHz or greater or Intel or AMD Dual Core processor, 2.0 GHz or greater
2 GB RAM or greater
2 GB free hard disk available not including installation
1,280 x 1,024 32-bit color video display adapter (true color) 128 MB or greater, OpenGL®, or Direct3D® capable workstation class graphics card. For Windows Vista, a Direct3D capable workstation class graphics card with 128 MB or greater is required.​*ثمن النسخة الأصلية:*
3995 $ - ثلاثة آلاف و تسعمائة و خمس و تسعون دولاراً أمريكياً 

*تحميل البرنامج:*​
لتحميل نسخة تجريبية مدتها 30 يوماً من موقع أوتوديسك الرسمي http://http://trialdownload.autodesk.com/enu/autocad/AutoCAD_2009_English_Win_32bit.exe(ملاحظة : قد يكون التحميل غير متاحاً من بعض البلدان)​
​
لتحميل النسخة كاملة بصيغة تورنت مع الكراك بحجم 1.04 جيجابايت اضغط هنا 
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aKublpqmb6ubnZyntKyZlJyiZq+WlZWp6​


----------



## أبوإلياس (1 يونيو 2008)

هذا رابط لكتاب يشرح اوتوكاد 2009 

http://www.m3mare.com/up/download-7e00cdf5cb.zip.html
​


----------



## رائد نبيل (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم على الروابط


----------



## سامي زكي محمد (23 يونيو 2008)

اخي العزيز لقد قمت بتنزيل البرنامج وبعد عملية التثبيت للبرنامج وع فتح البرنامج لايسالني عن الاكتفتال كود ويفتح مباشرة ويعطي رسالة بانة توجد خطاء في البرنامج ويتم اغلاق الصفحة الرجاء الافادة لحل المشكلة وشكرا للمساعدة


----------



## خالد قريسو (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم على المجهود


----------



## م.رُِبَى (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## garary (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم على المجهود


----------



## فراس الغلامي (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومه الجديده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسين فياض (26 يوليو 2008)

وفقكم الله للمزيد وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الاصدار الاكثر من روعه


----------



## الناصر سيف الدين (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الجي تي (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يعطيك العافية


----------



## لؤي سوريا (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك على مجهودك


----------



## abobikir (5 أغسطس 2008)

*أوتوكاد 2009 AutoCAD*

توجد عندي نسخة من البرنامج كاملة لا توجد فيها أي مشكلة في تفيعل البرنامج وأنا أعمل به من فترة

اذا أراد أعضاء المنتدي البرنامج أنني علي إستعداد لرفع البرنامج للمنتدي حجم البرنامج 1.58gb

أخوكم أبوبكر


----------



## يوسف دويكات (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## أبو عمار (20 أغسطس 2008)

أخي أبو بكر نرجوا منك ربط البرنامج مشكورا


----------



## اياد العبودي (21 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على هذا التعب.........


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اما بنعمة ربك فحدث..الحمد لله رب العالمين!


----------



## النقابى (8 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخى ابوبكر فين هذه النسخة نتمنى انك تقوم برفعها برابط جيد ونتمنى ان ده يحصل قريب
وعلى كل حال مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمدالهنيدى (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا وبارك الله فى كل من 
اضاف الى هذا الموقع


----------



## ضحيه اميجو (25 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخوه اسعفوا اخاكم

ابحث عن نسخه اوتوكاد 2008 بالكراك و السيريال و تكون شغاله حيث اننى قمت بتحميل عده مرات نسخ من الاوتوكاد ولكن للاسف لا تعمل واخر تلك النسخ انى حملت نسخه من التورنت كانت موجوده فى احد مواضيع الاخوه ( و لكن لا اتذكر الموضوع ) فبعد التحميل و عند التثبيت طلب منى Cd1 على الرقم من ان النسخه 1.3 جيجا وعندما ضغطت اوك رفض الدخول اى شىء

اسعفونى يا اخوه

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم
أريد كتاب مساحه لدفعة أولي مدني يعني يكون مبسط 
والله أنا في أمس الحاجه إليه :19:
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمدالشبروي (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الربط لا تعمل


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (16 نوفمبر 2008)

التورنت كيف التعامل معاه


----------



## حازم سمك (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا أرجو من الله أن تكون الروابط شغالة

على العموم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kesbah (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات*​
فلكم بكل واحد منهم حسنة


----------



## emadnasr (4 يناير 2009)

اتمنى لكم التوفيق واشكركم على مجهوداكم


----------



## mhours67 (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
محمد محروس


----------



## نبيل سليمان عوض (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا شكرا جزيلا الله يجازيك بكل الخير


----------



## علي احمد محمد (29 أبريل 2009)

thank you so mach of all effortes


----------



## kerm (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي احمد محمد (11 يونيو 2009)

bark alla feekm wajzakm alla keer jzahh


----------



## mero_213 (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج وجزيك الله كل خير


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور على هذا الموضوع الجميل
م.سيف العبادي*​


----------



## walid khaled (27 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز على هاذا البرنامج


----------



## مستشرق (4 يوليو 2009)

تسلم اخوي على الجهد المبذول وشكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سمراء الجنوب1 (11 يوليو 2009)

الاخ ابوبكر نرجوا منك وضع رابط للبرنامج ومشكور .


----------



## odwan (11 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وألف شكر لك أخي الكريم على مجهودك
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## ali - Al Dhanhani (19 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد أحمد المحمد (20 يوليو 2009)

شاهدت الموقع ولم احمله لانه نسخة تجريبية ولكن شكرا لكم ع الاهتمام


----------



## صبرى خليفة (23 يوليو 2009)

ارجو شرح كيفية تحميل الاوتوكاد


----------



## صبرى خليفة (23 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين يا اخوان بس عايز احمل الرابط جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عويد (4 أغسطس 2009)

مش عارف احمل البرنامج


----------



## mnci (7 أغسطس 2009)

ممتاز
.........................................


----------



## وافي محمد (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير واحسن عملك


----------



## وافي محمد (8 أغسطس 2009)

اخي انا حاولت انزل البرنامج لكن واضح اني ناسي خطوه او شي فاتني نرجو الافاده


----------



## مونة جمال (9 أغسطس 2009)

محتاجة احمل برنامج الاوتوكاد


----------



## ياسر عبدالله سنوسي (15 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز عندما قمت بالضغط علي الرابط اظهر انه لايمكن الوصول للملقم
ارجو الحل السريع اذا امكن


----------



## يوسف ادم (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا الي الامام


----------



## ghad (24 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر يا ابو الياس 

و لكن في مشكلة هو اني لما فتحت الملف بعد التحميل - الملف كان winrar - المهم ضغطت على الملف اللي بداخله و رجع للتورنت يقول هذا الملف موجود مسبقا هل تريد تحميله - او شي زي كذا - يعني يبغاني احمله مره ثانية 

ايش اسوي ؟


----------



## odwan (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك مجهود رائع و متميز


----------



## حسين الدرويش (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد تحميل اتوكاد 2009


----------



## م.نهيل (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك بس ااذا ممكن تدلني كيف انزلو لانو بنزل رابط غريب مضغوط ولما افكوا فايل ما برضى يفتح


----------



## حسام قسم الخالق (26 سبتمبر 2009)

يا باشمهندسين انا عاوز انزل برنامج اوتوكاد وشكرا


----------



## عماد2 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور لكن وين الرابط ؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسام امان (28 سبتمبر 2009)

وفقكم الله وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير......................................................................................


----------



## ahmed mohie farow (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## لعريبي عبد العزيز (6 أكتوبر 2009)

كيف يمكن تحميل برنامج أتوكاد 2009 وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## خالد جهاد محمود (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مزاجنجى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شرح اوتوكاد م /محمود عبد الرازق( المحاضر كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة) يتميز بالسهولة ونفس الوقت باسلوب غير تقليدى مركز على استخدام طرق حديثة و سريعة للرسم لمذيد من الاستفسار 0129050777 مباشرة
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/143538232/62428539/______.html


----------



## مزاجنجى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

رابط شرح فيديو
اوتوكاد جامد
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/143538232/62428539/______.html


----------



## ابوفرقان (27 أكتوبر 2009)

:63:احنا ممنونين منك


----------



## white hamada (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ehab6000 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## the1eraser (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر يا غالي جزاك الله كل خير .................


----------



## nagymh (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اولا جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد المبزول من تحميل البرنامج ثم اكثر من شخص اشتك من عدم تسطيب البرنامج وانا واحد منهم ثم انك لم تجب على اى رد او استفسار والرد تتمه الموضوع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## nagymh (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بعد ما تحط الأسطوانة في برنامج ultra iso انسخ محتويات الاسطوانة علي الهارد و ستبها من علي الهارت بعد أخراج الاسطوانة من البرنامج و هشيتغل معاك تمام


----------



## nagymh (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم هذه مشاركه وجتهاعلى موقع dvdاللحد الاخوه جزاه الله خير


----------



## gamal sdik (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جداااااا:63:


----------



## naekrim (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوراخي


----------



## camonia (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*الشكر*

شكرا


----------



## nasseriano (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررر


----------



## nasseriano (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووورررررر


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير عالبرنامج..


----------



## اشرف7997 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم على تعبك


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخوكم الشرقاوي مدرس رياضيات


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بسام7 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## senses2_ahmad (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## علي احمد محمد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

really i appreicated all your offorts for me


----------



## ابو يحيى عصام (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## خالد طه حسنين محمد (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن اعرف طريقة تحميل برنامج اتوكاد 2009 وارجوا الرد على الايميل 
[email protected]


----------



## خالد طه حسنين محمد (21 ديسمبر 2009)

كل اما احاول اعرف اوامر اتوكاد جديدة اجد كل الاوامر الموجودة نفس الاوامر لا يوجد اى امر جديد لماذا


----------



## خالد طه حسنين محمد (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجوا الرد سريعا لمن يشاهد


----------



## Eng.\Mohab Marzouk (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك وأتمنى لك دوام النجاح


----------



## eng_moga1805651 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاء الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## أبو قحط (4 يناير 2010)

مسااااااااااااااء الخير للجميع


----------



## قديس نجيب (5 يناير 2010)

ارجو تحميل اتوكاد 2008 او اوتوكاد 2009 حيث لم يتم التحمل / شكر


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (11 يناير 2010)

مشكورين جدا سنجرب التحميل و التنصيب اولا


----------



## سعيد فياض (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذا الجهد
وبغيت تعريب اوتوكاد 2008
ولم وافر التحية


----------



## osama7 (14 يناير 2010)

مش عارف انزله


----------



## مهندس مصر (14 يناير 2010)

شكرااا

و*أقدم لكم كتاب
AutoCAD for dummies

بهذه المشاركة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175173.html#post1459753*


----------



## bassem_khlefa (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedtitoboss (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما ولكن اى البرامج التى تساعد على فتح الكتاب؟


----------



## اسلام القط (3 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## اسلام القط (3 مارس 2010)

*شكرا*

الف شكر على البرنامج


----------



## اسلام القط (3 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على البرنامج


----------



## فضاء الكون (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وعليك


----------



## فضاء الكون (14 مارس 2010)

لم يفتح معي


----------



## السام المسموم (15 مارس 2010)

الله يحفضك على كل حال


----------



## windsurf122 (16 مارس 2010)

*كلمه شكر*

شكرا جزيلا للاخ الذى ساهم فى وضع هذا البرنامج وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## windsurf122 (16 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى ولله


----------



## hanykaboo (17 مارس 2010)

الله يكرمك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## hardtarget (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيييييييييييييييلا على المجههههههههههههههود الرررررررررررررررررائع


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*يعطيك العافية*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## EN.JAMAL (23 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا....جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عصام الفارسي (25 أبريل 2010)

اريد تحميل اوتكاد ارجو ان يكون سهل


----------



## romantic22 (1 مايو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع والمتميز جزاك الله خير


----------



## منصور محمود ج (4 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## lachtar (14 مايو 2010)

*شكرا....جزاك الله خيرا!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## nourangel (28 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## النشاوي2 (2 يونيو 2010)

بوركت وبورك جهدك


----------



## النشاوي2 (2 يونيو 2010)

:75:سلمت


----------



## hany_meselhey (3 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## mozart_free2000 (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا رفاق ممكن سيريال نمبر ل autocad2007


----------



## mozart_free2000 (3 يونيو 2010)

ازيكم ؟؟ كنت اريد نسخة autocad 2007 لكن كاملة من فضلكم ضرورى جدا


----------



## محمد نواهضه (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa alabd (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## atia55555 (9 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك اخي


----------



## وليد ابوزور (15 يوليو 2010)

شكوررررررررررررررررر:75:


----------



## عادل بهجات (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكراتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (13 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور على البرنامج والشرح


----------



## وجيه انور (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للمجهودات العظيمه وشششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## سلام عباس (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## adelaboaziza (3 أكتوبر 2010)

قمت بتنزيل البرنامج وعند فتحه لم اجد ملفات البرنامج ...................ارجو الافاده وشكرا على البرنامج


----------



## وزوز (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااا


----------



## msh5180 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

لا يسعنى الا ان اقول جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المستودع (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااا


----------



## abdelbaset_2009 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد تحميل اتوكاد


----------



## mortada mahadi (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا لوسمحتم عاوز برنامج الاوتوكاد 2008


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (4 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فدعوس الكربولي (5 مارس 2011)

اطلب تحميل برنامج سيرفر 8 مع شرح للبرنامج وجزى المحسنين الجزاء


----------



## بسمة الحياه (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخى العزيز ولكنى اريد تثبيت النسخه


----------



## محمد احمد شانوة (2 أبريل 2011)

احتاج لبرنامج اوتوكاد الان وشكرا


----------



## مى محمود الديب (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مى محمود الديب (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك انت ممتز


----------



## مى محمود الديب (2 أبريل 2011)

الله عليك الله اكبر


----------



## hatim fathi (4 أبريل 2011)

جزاكي الله كل خير وربنا يوفقنا جمعيا


----------



## abo_zezo (5 أبريل 2011)

اخى العزيز الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## fawzey22 (26 أبريل 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## معتز النوبى (4 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وجيه انور (11 مايو 2011)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## ENG_WeST (14 مايو 2011)

يعطيك العافية أخوي و ماقصرت


----------



## عبدالاله فراج (15 مايو 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله الخير ومدك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## cairowhsh (4 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يجازيكم كل خير


----------



## mokhtarshk (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mokhtarshk (13 يونيو 2011)

أبوإلياس قال:


> أصدرت شركة أوتوديسك العملاقة منذ فترة وجيزة و تحديدا في 24/3/2008 ، الإصدار الذي يحمل رقم 2009 من برنامجها الهندسي الشهير أوتوكاد و الذي يحمل شعار " مع اوتوكاد 2009 من أوتوديسك .. هدف واحد في الضمير .. زيادة الإنتاجية "
> 
> فالبرغم من ان الكثير من المهندسين في مختلف المجالات لم يتسنى له ادراك كامل الوظائف الجديدة في أوتوكاد 2008 و الذي جمل واجهة تطبيق جديدة نسبياً مقارنة بسلفه أوتوكاد 2007 ، فاجأتنا شركة أوتوديسك بالاصدار 2009 في بداية عام 2008 و هو ما يعد سابقة جديدة من نوعها بالنسبة لهذه الشركة حيث صدر أوتوكاد 2008 في منتصف عام 2007 و ماهي إلا أشهر قليلة حتى أصبح أوتوكاد 2009 في الأسواق.
> 
> ...


----------



## Engineer Asaad (10 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## م/محمد هندى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الرابط لايعمل
ارجو الافاده
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mnh220 (30 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووووو وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن فقيهي (17 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ود البلال (1 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووووور


----------



## وائل الصنوي (12 ديسمبر 2014)

ممتاززززززز


----------

